# 2008 Upland Game Proclamation- OUT



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Its out, just thought I would post it:

*
Upland Game Proclamation*
http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2008-09_upland_game/


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I wish the big game hunts were as consistent and dependable.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the changes they have made


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

What really gets me is the calendar says one thing and then change it. That really irritates me because I'd planned my vacation around the calendar. Morons. Do you hear me State of Utah? MORONS.


----------

